# Please Help



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

My picture was selected for the Predator Hunter Outdoors contest. I want to win the contest real bad and put their product to use so I am asking for some help. Please like and share my picture on their page. Unfortunately am not able to post the picture from my phone on here but it is a grey fox laying on a rock, desert in the background.

Here is a link: https://m.facebook.com/home.php?refsrc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2F&refid=9&_rdr

Thanks everyone!

Eric Forrest


----------



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

Here is the picture! Thanks!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice pic CB16. Would like to help but I don't do FB.

:hunter:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Me too...sorry no facebook.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Your pics are always great ! but I have to say I also dont do facebook, sorry


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good job, but same here. No FB.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm trying but your link takes me to a page I don't recognize.............


----------



## enderst (Oct 7, 2012)

i don't do facebook either.

that is the mobile version of the facebook web page. thats why it looks different especially from a desktop/laptop.


----------



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

This should be a better link to their page. Thanks everyone.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Predator-Hunter-Outdoors/426811857415971?ref=stream&hc_location=stream


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I took care of it and got you covered............................


----------



## cmp (Jan 30, 2013)

Hey! Why didn't you post on my thread on this?? I KNEW there was at least someone else on here in that contest!

I'm Courtney, I'm in the pic with my brother. (this one if the link works https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=480197035410786&set=a.480196328744190.1073741839.426811857415971&type=3&src=https%3A%2F%2Ffbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net%2Fhphotos-ak-frc1%2F906124_480197035410786_22782458_o.jpg&smallsrc=https%3A%2F%2Fscontent-a-iad.xx.fbcdn.net%2Fhphotos-frc3%2F1377371_480197035410786_22782458_n.jpg&size=2048%2C1452) I'll go like yours now though too.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Done....


----------

